# A Blessed Breezy Morning On Cohutta WMA



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2018)

46 degrees and breezy was a welcome sight this morning after a long stretch of hot and humid. I'm looking forward to some of my wife's bear b que this weekend ?


----------



## HughW2 (Oct 12, 2018)

Congratulations!
Looks like you were pretty comfy in that millennium seat!
Enjoy the BBQ.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 12, 2018)

I've only been in the woods once this season.  Gonna try to get the smokepole on one next week.  Y'all been laying them out!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 12, 2018)

Congratulations on a successful hunt. 
Jeff


----------



## bear claw (Oct 12, 2018)

Very nice. Congrats on a fine critter.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 12, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## FMBear (Oct 12, 2018)

Very nice!  Congrats on a successful harvest on this fine autumn morning!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 12, 2018)

Congrats!

Is there a good tale with your bear? Did he have you cornered, or was he trying to eat some hiker from Atlanta?


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 12, 2018)

Wow congrats!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is there a good tale with your bear? Did he have you cornered, or was he trying to eat some hiker from Atlanta?



Put a Twinkie on a picnic table and out he walked. Had to run his brother off.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 12, 2018)

W-T-F Congratulations again brother! Beautiful bear!


----------



## Fork Horn (Oct 12, 2018)

Good looking bear.  Any idea of its weight?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2018)

Fork Horn said:


> Good looking bear.  Any idea of its weight?



Dressed 150


----------



## jp94 (Oct 12, 2018)

Congratulations, nice bear.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 12, 2018)

Congrats 

Nice bear ?


----------



## jbogg (Oct 12, 2018)

Awesome pic!  Congrats!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 12, 2018)

Good job man! Got my 1st bear today! And yes sir the cooler temps are a gift from God!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 12, 2018)

Congrats again! Like clockwork each year! Had bear bbq last night and it was good!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 13, 2018)

Way to go!  Love seeing all these bears hit the dirt!  Congratulations on a fine animal. I like the pic!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats man, thats a nice looking bear.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice one ! Congratulations .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats, Kris, that's a nicun for sure!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 13, 2018)

Whitetailfreak never even got out of his seat from the time he pulled the trigger to the time the picture was taken. Shot him at 1 step. 
Great bear freak! You're about to be eating good!!


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice Bear, great picture!  Congrats Whitetail.


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice bear. Congratulations.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Oct 21, 2018)

Congrats nice one!


----------

